# Brackettville Black Buck!!!



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

I was sitting in a brush blind watching a water trough waiting for a WT doe to come in on Saturday morning. I Was told I could kill a black buck if I saw one. Around 9:30 this spooky joker came in for a drink. I wasted no time and let the muzzy fly. Double lung and he went about 60 yards. 

This is my first black buck and has been on my bucket list since I was a kid. I could not believe his mass and length when I walked up on him. It was a great way to start 2014!!!! 

I would appreciate any info on how to score these. I am going to put a tape on him tonight. 

Thanks for taking a look!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a link to SCI scoring sheets. Very nice trophy. Looks like you follow the spiral ridge on the horns from the base to the tip, each side. Then measure each horn at the base. Total of 4 measurements make up the total score. P.S. I am not an official scorer, I just read the form below.

http://www.texashuntlodge.com/sciforms.asp


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice trophy, congrats!!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, that's a good one!


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks like a good one! Congrats!


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Congrats nice black buck!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats on the black buck!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That is a fine trophy. Well done.

My daughters and I have killed a few of these, but I've never done an official score. Many hunters just measure the length and say, mine was 21 or whatever.

Regardless of the score, it's a very nice animal.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Fine trophy, congrats...


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nice congrats. I may go try and chase one of these guys tomorrow.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome blackbuck! Congrats!


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

That is a great Black Buck! Very nice!


----------

